# Young Golden Westport CT



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This gorgeous 1 1/2 -2 yo boy is heartworm positive, but sooo worth saving.


  



   

*Murphy - URGENT
*

*Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Westport, CT *

Medium • Young • Male 

    
MURPHY IS NEXT ON THE KILL LIST This boy was blessed with a white heart that marks the top of his head like a kiss from above. That's why we have faith that his angel is going to come forward and save him. You see, Murphy was found as a stray in Arkansas and brought to a high-kill shelter where he passed his temperament test (with flying colors!!) but failed his heartworm test. Being heartworm positive is a death sentence at a high-kill shelter, simply because they don't invest a penny in the dogs. In an otherwise healthy young boy like Murphy it's just a bump in the road (don't we all encounter them?) with a simple treatment that will leave him cured . . . and with a long, healthy life ahead of him! Murphy is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old, very loving and without an aggressive bone in his body. We have no idea what his true mix is, but he is as golden on the inside as he looks on the outside - - doesn't that make...

MURPHY IS NEXT ON THE KILL LIST This boy was blessed with a white heart that marks the top of his head like a kiss from above. That's why we have faith that his angel is going to come forward and save him. You see, Murphy was found as a stray in Arkansas and brought to a high-kill shelter where he passed his temperament test (with flying colors!!) but failed his heartworm test. Being heartworm positive is a death sentence at a high-kill shelter, simply because they don't invest a penny in the dogs. In an otherwise healthy young boy like Murphy it's just a bump in the road (don't we all encounter them?) with a simple treatment that will leave him cured . . . and with a long, healthy life ahead of him! Murphy is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old, very loving and without an aggressive bone in his body. We have no idea what his true mix is, but he is as golden on the inside as he looks on the outside - - doesn't that make him worth saving? If you've got extra love in your heart for a boy who will be forever-grateful, please click here to fill out an application. Full vetting included in his $100 adoption fee but does not include his heartworm treatment. Transport fee is additional $130. Murphy is *STILL IN ARKANSAS* and transport will be arranged once he receives an approved application. *IF YOU HAVE AOL or YAHOO PLEASE CHECK YOUR SPAM FILE FOR OUR RESPONSE.*

Read More about this Pet  
Read Less  
*More about Murphy - URGENT*

Up-to-date with routine shots • Special Needs • Primary colors: Golden, Red, Chestnut or Orange • Coat length: Medium 
*Murphy - URGENT's Contact Info*

*The Little Pink Shelter*, Westport, CT 

Phone: Please use email
Email The Little Pink Shelter
See more pets from The Little Pink Shelter
For more information, visit The Little Pink Shelter's Web site.
*Top 5 Pet Insurance Myths*


Pet insurance is too expensive
It's only for sickly pets
There are too many exclusions to be worth it
You can't choose your own vet
Pet insurance is a hassle
*Petfinder Recommends ...*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for murphy


----------

